# Want to buy a plucker - any advice?



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

We are wanting to buy a plucker - we will be doing at least batches of 25 chickens at a time and figure it is a good investment.

Any advice? how powerful of one should we get? I see them on Ebay but don't know if those are sub par ones?

thanks for any tips before we go shopping

amy


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Since you're only going to do 25 at a time, something like this would probably work for you:
http://www.amazon.com/Chicken-Plucker-Drill-Attachment/dp/B007MEZHFA/


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

ladycat said:


> Since you're only going to do 25 at a time, something like this would probably work for you:
> http://www.amazon.com/Chicken-Plucker-Drill-Attachment/dp/B007MEZHFA/


That is AWESOME!


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

yes, thanks we already have one of those. HUbby is thinking down the road doing more for market one day


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

ladycat said:


> Since you're only going to do 25 at a time, something like this would probably work for you:
> http://www.amazon.com/Chicken-Plucker-Drill-Attachment/dp/B007MEZHFA/



I had fun reading the reviews on that. "Must be used outside." Lol! Imagine the learning process they went through. Hahaha, not with my Featherman. I just let the feathers go down the GD. And I just mount my kill cones in the guest room closet.

25 is right at the threshold where a tub style plucker comes in handy. We picked up a featherman on Craigslist on the cheap. It works great. Have you considered skinning?


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

we skin old ones people give us that we use for our raw fed dogs, but hubby loves his skin on, especially home raised organic skin ;-)


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We built one of those drill ones with rubber strap sections and a pvc pipe cap. I'm not that impressed by it. If you're going to be doing lots of chickens, then I'd definitely splurge on a tub style plucker. Those are awesome, and can handle several chickens at a time, versus just one of you're using one of the table style ones!


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

vidpro23 said:


> we skin old ones people give us that we use for our raw fed dogs, but hubby loves his skin on, especially home raised organic skin ;-)


I'm partial to the skin, too. Most of our chicken is prepared in the over rotisserie or "beer can" style on the grill. Skin is a must for me.

I have seen videos of rotary chicken pluckers that are mounted horizontally, kind of like a grinding wheel. The idea is that you hang onto the back legs and rest the chicken over the top of the spinning finger drum. It doesn't look very fun, but I suppose it works.


----------

